# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  carol of the bells

## Terry W. Harvey

i had this mandolin tab last year, but it has evaporated in my memory banks
and in print, anyone remember where it is posted?  My wife wants my son & i
to play it @ Thanksgiving.

thank you

----------


## Bret Roberts

Try here

http://www.mandozine.com/music/searc...ableEdit+Files

----------


## AlanN

A nice mando version is on Gifts, the wonderful Butch and NME recording. This may be tough to find, but it is great, has a very hip Sleigh Ride, with jazzy solos by Aubrey Haynie, Richard Kriehn and Fred Carpenter.

----------

